# J Rockett Hooligan Fuzz



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's my demo vid for J. Rockett's Hooligan Fuzz pedal. If you're in the market for a great sounding OD/Fuzz pedal, ya gotta check this one out!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice demo on the back end.

That opening tune has great tone, chops and feel…really dig your vibrato….you talented bastard!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

These demos won't sound as awesome in Alberta, eveyone knows that the rockies mess with your tone.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What pick were you using with the les paul? 

First class playing.


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Alex said:


> Nice demo on the back end.
> 
> That opening tune has great tone, chops and feel…really dig your vibrato….you talented bastard!


Haha thanks man!



sambonee said:


> What pick were you using with the les paul?
> 
> First class playing.


Thank you. I'm using Chicken Picks. They're great and last forever!!


----------

